# Fahrradanhänger - Qual der Wahl (Chariot, Croozer, Weber etc.) + tuning



## Chillischote (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,

wir erwarten Nachwuchs und ich hab, ob meiner Radlneigungen,  das Ressort "Mobilität" zugewiesen bekommen...

Der Bereich der Anhänger hat sich hierbei als besonders... rechercheintensiv... herausgestellt, weswegen ich versuchen möchte, dem einen oder anderen durch meine Entscheidung eine gewissen Entscheidungshilfe zu geben.

Meine Vorgaben waren:

2 Sitzplätze (weil 2. Kind nicht ausgeschlossen und einfach mehr Platz)
Maximalbreite ca. 83-84 cm (Eingangstüre hat ca. 86 cm)
Weberkupplung vorhanden oder nachrüstbar (weil Lastenanhänger und Zugfahrzeuge bereits Weber haben)
funktionierende Federung (Ich werde zwar sicher keine Trails damit fahren, aber ich kenne das Aufschaukeln unserer Lastenanhänger und des bereits vorhandenen "Billigkinderanhängers")
20" Speichenräder (gute Auswahl an Reifen und Eingriffsmöglichkeit bei Defekten und Tuning)
Gebraucht verfügbar (ich sehe nicht ein 1000 Euro zu zahlen und bin ohnehin Fan von sinnvoller Verwertung und heimwerkeln)
gewünsche Eigenschaften:

möglichst viel Platz innen, für Passagiere und Gepäck
möglichst starre Wanne (Trittsicherheit, Abnutzung, Traglast etc.
Platz für gut dämpfende Reifen (es macht einfach Sinn die Dämpfung der Reifen zu nutzen + ein Zugfahrzeug ist FAT) - > erhöht die Maximalbreite
möglichst leicht (ggf. abmontieren von Schnickschnack wie Bremsen u.ä.)
Nun die Ernüchterung:

Es gibt *KEINEN* *der diese Vorgaben erfüllt*...
ein großer Knackpunkt ist u.a. die Federung... Thule/Chariot hat hier die beste, da schön empfindlich, einstellbar, evtl. sogar veränderbar (ggf. Kindercar oder Leggero können da mithalten)

Und aus den über 40 verglichenen Modellen blieben ein paar übrig die nicht vollkommener Mist oder überteuert sind, wobei "Mist" auch einfach der persönliche und subjektive Eindruck beim Anfassen ein kann(Queridoo, Prophete etc.)...

Burley Dlite - niedriges Gewicht, keine Wanne, labberige Plane, Federung schlecht (BJ?)
Burley Cub - gute Wanne, kleine Räder, wenig Platz für dicke Reifen, Federung schlecht (BJ?)
Kindercar - gute Technik, aber alle zu breit
Croozer Plus- viel Platz innen, keine Wanne, schwer, zu breit, schlechte Elastomerfederung
Chariot Cougar/CX - tolle Federung, schmale Baubreite, keine Wanne, wenig Platz innen
Chariot Captain - tolle Federung, stabile Wanne, viel Platz, zu breit?, wenig Platz für dicke Reifen
Chariot Corsaire - tolle Federung, leicht, viel Platz innen, Platz für dicke Reifen, keine Wanne, zu breit?
Chariot Cab - tolle Federung, stabile Wanne, Platz für dicke Reifen, keine Gebrauchtmodelle, mind. 800 Euro + Zubehör.
Winther Dolphin - schmal, hochwertig, wenig Platz für dicke Reifen, schlechte Elastomerfederung, kaum Gebrauchtmarkt
Nordic Cab Urban - gute Technik, aber schwer und zu breit
Leggero - gute Technik und Federung, zu breit, teuer

Wie man sieht... alles nicht ganz ideal, aber jede Unzulänglichkeit ist theoretisch ausgleichbar, nur eben unterschiedlich schwer. ;-) So ist es fast unmöglich oder zumindest teuer und aufwendig eine gute Federung nachzurüsten, oder die Außenbreite maßgeblich zu verringern(vor Allem mit dem Hintergrund der dickeren Reifen)... ebenso ist der Innenraum nur schwerlich vergrößerbar.

Wenn man dies bedenkt, bleiben nur noch wenige Modelle überig, leider alle von Thule/Chariot:

Chariot Cougar/CX - tolle Federung, schmale Baubreite, keine Wanne, wenig Platz innen
Chariot Captain - tolle Federung, stabile Wanne, viel Platz, zu breit?, wenig Platz für dicke Reifen
Chariot Corsaire - tolle Federung, leicht, viel Platz innen, Platz für dicke Reifen, keine Wanne, zu breit?
Chariot Cab - tolle Federung, stabile Wanne, Platz für dicke Reifen, keine Gebrauchtmodelle, mind. 800 Euro + Zubehör.

Der Captain war bei näherer Prüfung tatsächlich zu breit und zu eingeschränkt was dicke Reifen angeht... Hier ist der Segen der tollen stabilen Bodenwanne leider auch der Fluch:

  
der Cab ist einfach nicht zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen, aber hat die Wanne nur unten und 
dadurch mehr Platz für die Reifen.


da waren es nur noch 2.

Der Cougar ist schmaler, chicker und unpraktischer, da sehr wenig Platz.
Der Corsaire ist deutlich geräumiger, Knackpunkt ist die Breite... diese ist mit 85 cm angegeben, stellte sich aber als falsch heraus, da die Breite tatsächlich nur 82 cm beträgt.

*Damit die Entscheidung --> Chariot Corsaire 2 kaufen*
nach dem Kauf gleich komplett demontiert, beurteilt, kleine Ungefälligkeiten gefunden und Verbesserungen angegangen:


Die fehlende Wanne stört mich, für mich gehört einfach ein fester Boden unter die Beine und ggf unter das Gepäck. --> lösbar durch stabilen Tritt ggf. auch für den Gepäckbereich
Der Sitzkomfort ist ok, aber das tragende Gestänge der Sitzbank ist gut fühlbar. --> polstern
Die Reifen sind recht schmal und ohnehin bereits recht altersschwach. --> 20x2,8 aufziehen
Die verbundene Starrachse lässt keine Einzelradfederung zu. --> leider kurzfristig nicht lösbar, da die Achsverbindung das Radknicken verhindern muss

Hier meine Lösungsansätze :
   

und das das Endergebnis:

Feststellbremse, Buggyräder, Schiebebügel entfernt
Reifen getauscht
Sitzgestänge mit Rohrisolation gepolstert
festen Boden aus Alu Riffelblech eingebaut (Gepäckraum erstmal nicht)
Gesamtbreite durch minimales Umspeichen um nochmal 1,5-2 cm gesenkt

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte vllt Ideen oder Infos liefern die jemand anderem auch noch weiter helfen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MSVF (12. Januar 2018)

Hosa, na Du hast aber Aufwand in die Analyse reingesteckt. Danke für die Infos.
Wir haben uns diese Woche den Thule Chariot Cab 2 bestellt, der machte nen guten Eindruck. Noch vorm Aufbau hat sich herausgestellt das die Babyhänge-Matte wohl nicht so der Hit ist da 1. Thule die nicht fürs biken "freigibt" und 2. das Baby zu steil hockt.
Und ne passende Steckachse für das Cube meiner Freundin und meinem Stumpy muss ich auch noch finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (12. Januar 2018)

Echt cool, da hast Du Dich aber wirklich reingehangen.
Nur mal ne generelle Frage bzgl Reifen: Stört das fette Profil da nicht? Rollgeräusche und -widerstand sind da doch schon deutlich größer. Und da der Hänger über Antrieb noch Bremsfunktion verfügt, ist das doch auch eigentlich unnötig. Oder geht's mit dem Teil in den Bikepark..?! 
Von Schwalbe gibt's ne Cutter-Zange, damit könntest Du an einem dunklen, langweiligen Winterabend noch was nacharbeiten...


----------



## joglo (12. Januar 2018)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> wir erwarten Nachwuchs und ich hab, ob meiner Radlneigungen,  das Ressort "Mobilität" zugewiesen bekommen...
> ...



Dieses Ressort muss man als verantwortungsbewußter und radlaffiner Papa unbedingt und unmissverständlich an sich reißen, nicht das die Frau irgend ein Zeugs kauft oder noch schlimmer die Großeltern zu Ostern das Puky Fahrrad mit Stützrädern mitbringen...

Gut strukturierte Analyse zum Thema Anhänger, ich hab ich nix beizutragen außer als bekennender Anhängergegner die Überlegung bzgl. Lastenrad oder Kindersitz ins Spiel zu bringen (hat sich in unserer Familie beides bestens bewährt)


----------



## Chillischote (13. Januar 2018)

Danke erstmal, freut mich wenn es geholfen hat da etwas arbeit reinzustecken.



MSVF schrieb:


> Noch vorm Aufbau hat sich herausgestellt das die Babyhänge-Matte wohl nicht so der Hit ist da 1. Thule die nicht fürs biken "freigibt" und 2. das Baby zu steil hockt.
> Und ne passende Steckachse für das Cube meiner Freundin und meinem Stumpy muss ich auch noch finden.



Da unser Kleiner im Dezember geboren ist, habe ich mich nicht weiter mit dem Thema Hängematte/Babysitz/Babyschale beschäftigt, da er wahrscheinlich eh sitzen kann bis er da rein muss... aber ich denke dass da nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird.
1. kann man mit ein bisschen Geschick die Aufhängung sicher horizontaler gestalten
2. würde ich, wenn ich in die Verlegenheit käme, die Aufhänging durch entsprechend stabile Expander/Federn nochmals entkoppeln, so dass die Matte zusätzlich den Rücken entlasten.
3. es ging früher auch ohne superspezieltriplefederung und Babyhängematte... da hat man dicke Polsterung in Form eines Kissens in die Schubkarre oder den Bollerwagen gepackt und die Kinder sind auch net gleich krumm und schief geworden ;-)



KIV schrieb:


> Nur mal ne generelle Frage bzgl Reifen: Stört das fette Profil da nicht? Rollgeräusche und -widerstand sind da doch schon deutlich größer. Und da der Hänger über Antrieb noch Bremsfunktion verfügt, ist das doch auch eigentlich unnötig. Oder geht's mit dem Teil in den Bikepark..?!
> Von Schwalbe gibt's ne Cutter-Zange, damit könntest Du an einem dunklen, langweiligen Winterabend noch was nacharbeiten...



hehe, das Profil bringt in dieser Form tatsächlich fast gar nix, außer dass der Hänger bei etwas Schräglage und nässe net wegrutscht...
aber es ging auch eher um einen Reifen der sinnvoll in der Dimension, günstig und leicht ist.. und der hat in dem Fall eben Stollen.
Und Diese stollen sind echt der kleinste Anteil beim Rollwiderstand, es ginge aber natürlich noch optimaler ^^
in den Bikepark gehts nur mit nem Einspuranhänger und gscheit Federweg ;-)



joglo schrieb:


> Dieses Ressort muss man als verantwortungsbewußter und radlaffiner Papa unbedingt und unmissverständlich an sich reißen, nicht das die Frau irgend ein Zeugs kauft oder noch schlimmer die Großeltern zu Ostern das Puky Fahrrad mit Stützrädern mitbringen...
> 
> Gut strukturierte Analyse zum Thema Anhänger, ich hab ich nix beizutragen außer als bekennender Anhängergegner die Überlegung bzgl. Lastenrad oder Kindersitz ins Spiel zu bringen (hat sich in unserer Familie beides bestens bewährt)



Da hast du recht... die ersten 2 Laufräder sind auch schon bereit... obwohl das noch so... öhm 18 Monate zeit hätte ^^

ich finde Lastenräder/umgebaute Dreiräder superoptimal dafür... aber sind sauteuer und wieder ein Extra Radl.... auch noch ein sehr großes. Und da ich immer an der Grenze zu 10 Fahrrädern schwanke...(siehe Signatur) wäre das einfach zu viel des Guten.

Die Kindersitze mag ich gar nicht... viel zu hoher Schwerpunkt und gerade wenn das Kind langsam mal was wiegt wären mir da ungewollte Lastwechsel duch die Bewegung des Sozius ein Graus. Dazu kommt die starke Einschränkung bei der Gepäckmitnahme.

Schöne Grüße

Uwe


----------

